# Atlanta Judging Saturday



## newbud (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are the results of the judging this last w/e. Don't forget these are all provisional awards. 

Prosthechea mejia





Phrag. Barbara Le Ann




Catasetum Jumbo Dream




Cattleya Brahantiae




Bulb. mirum




Bulb. mirum




Bulb. aestivale




Bulb. aestivale




Bulb. micholitzii




Acianthera pacayana




Acia. pacayana


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Good proportions and symetry on the Phrag Barbara LeAnn.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 14, 2012)

Some great looking flowers!


----------



## newbud (Sep 16, 2012)

*by the way...*

Here's the scoop:

Acianthera pacayana CHM/ 81 pts.
Bulb. Micholitzii CCM/ 85 pts.
Cattleya Brabantiae AM/ 80 pts.
Catasetum Jumbo Dream (C. fimbriata X C. barbatum) AM/ 81 pts.
Phrag. Barbara Le Anne AM/ 83 pts.
Bulb. Aestivale CBR – (Certificate of Botanical Recognition) 
“…Commended for educational value and rarity in cultivation.”
Bulb. mirum CBR (same reason for award)
Prosthechea mejia CBR(“)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely photos! I love the Phrag. Barbara Le Ann, especially.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the phrag and the catasetum. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2012)

JacK

Some of the photos seem to have a very narrow depth of field, while others are spot on for focus.

What kind of lens are you using?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice Phrag in the bunch!


----------



## newbud (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm sorry about that. I'm using an AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G on automatic. One or two of the pictures I took off auto for macro shot and forgot to put back on auto focus. And also sometimes the auto focus doesn't quite focus exactly where I want. I need to take time and study the manual and get away from this auto stuff and go back to the days of 35mm and manual camera settings, which I can still do with my full auto camera, I'm just lazy and auto is OH so easy.


----------

